# Great starter value



## IrishWoodworker

Yup I have the same one…I have the run of planes LV, LN, BR, Stan, Record etc etc. In my years of woodworking I have realized that it doesn't really matter what plane you have or use. Of course any plane needs to be tuned up to work, and the higher ends come "Pre-Tuned" with better materials at times. But the majority of planes no matter the manufacture can be used efficiently if you know the mechanics behind it.


----------



## AJswoodshop

Wow I have that one too nice review


----------



## BinghamtonEd

I have an old Stanley block I inherited from my grandfather, but no other planes. I have wanted some for a while, but didn't have the cash due to a baby on the way. I scoffed at the HF ones (amusingly, while I was in there to buy their F-style bar clamps) as most likely being a major letdown. At this price I will have to go pick one up as a starter.

Thanks!

P.S. Just looked, it is on their website for 9.99, if they have it in store, I'll bring my 20% coupon!


----------



## gavinzagreb

I have the original of that design, made in Germany.
I just blogged about it and mentioned harbour freight have the same design. Actually there are small differences.
Check it out.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I did a blog about this plane a while ago. Since then I have noticed that the new Stanleys sold at the big box stores have that dual adjustment like a spokeshave. I really like it.

The plane itself is great. It has a wide mouth, so it's not perfect for a smoother. But it will work, as the photos show. How long the blade stays sharp will be key. I am not sure if they used high quality steel.

I plan on grinding a big radius on my blade, opening the mouth even more, and using it as a scrub plane. I think it may just be perfect for stock prep!

-Jim; aka "Stumpy Nubs" 
Watch Blue Collar Woodworking ...the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood- new episodes most Sundays!


----------



## BerBer5985

It's completely worth it for $12 in my opinion. StumpyNubs, I thought the same thing last night as I was fiddling with it. I thought the size of it would make an ideal scrub plane. I have an old stanley #5 with a chip out of the side that I regrinded the convex bevel on and it would decent, but it's very heavy. So with Lee Valley doing their free shipping thing, I took the plunge and bought myself a scrub.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Yah, a #5 is too big to be a scrub plane. And even though you can use a small one like a #3, or this one from HF, a real scrub plane is a different animal. No chip breaker and a thicker blade for starters…


----------



## NormG

Great tool purchase, with a little time to tune up, it serves your purpose


----------



## Dwain

AS with all things Harbor Freight, wait for a month, and it will go on sale. Keep your handy 20% off coupon and boom! You have an $8.00 plane rather than a $12 dollar one. I have one and think it is a great deal. I was really suprised at the quality of the knob and tote. I also remember a contributor at Woodnet who was considering making higher quality blades for this specific plane. It's an HF Gem.


----------



## Viking

Dwain;

I was at HF a couple of weeks ago and had a few 20% coupons in my pocket and used one to buy this 33 plane out of curiosity. I have not had time to flatten the sole or sharpen the iron but out of the box it cuts pretty well. I really like the adjustments.


----------



## jerryo

I have this plane also and like it. Use it alot. Can't go wrong for 12 bucks.


----------



## BensBeerStShop

I was in HF last week looking at this. I almost bought it, but being I was shopping with a budget, I put it down and went for more immediate needs on my list. I'm pretty sure it will be on my list next trip. It was priced at 9.99 when I was there, but even at twelve it's worth picking up. At that price, even if it ends up ornamental it isn't much of a loss


----------



## affyx

picked one up Sunday for $8 after 20% off $9.99 - it just looks too cool not to get it - the fit and finish is much more than I expected and much better than any Groz plane I've touched. There's probably no way to get a replacement iron as it looks quite specialized, but for less than 2 cups of starbucks Joe, it's practically disposable. The tote is smallish and more of a 2.5 finger grip than 3 in my meathooks.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I just modified mine into a scrub plane. I love it already. The process will be on the next episode of Blue Collar Woodworking.


----------



## BensBeerStShop

I bought one yesterday. I need to sharpen the blade, but out of the box it did ok when i tried it on some scrap pine. (I had to play with it at least a little bit) Seems like it will be a decent little plane once I take time to sharpen and tweek it a little bit.


----------



## ShipWreck

Sometimes you just have to giggle when it comes to how finicky some of us can get about tools. I must admit that I would probably walk right by this plane if I did not see a couple reviews like this one. To see a $10.00 plane get some good reviews….... is pretty cool in my book. Good idea Stumpy…... I think this would make a wonderful scrub plane.

Thanks for the heads up BerBer!


----------



## Dreek

Just in case anyone spots this thread randomly (I sought it out) - HF is still selling these as of the date of this comment, and the price is now $10. I have not tried it, only handled it, but it does indeed seem like decent quality, almost absurdly so for the money. No reason to assume the positive impressions others have left are wrong. I may go get another one or two.


----------



## RUINTUIT

I have one too, had it for about 2 years. Thinking its now time to use the hand tools as the garage gets smaller from all the big tools. I think I'll use this one for the rough work with glue squeeze out it's much better than using an old chisel.


----------

